
New federal rules blamed in disappearance of Kindle erotica titles - portofcall
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/29/new-federal-rules-blamed-in-disappearance-of-kindle-erotica-titles/
======
ExcelSaga
We certainly wouldn’t want to permit the trafficking of underage words!
Seriously, this is an ugly, puritanical step back for a country that makes
quite the show of free speech. If nothing else, censoring books should be a
great big red flag for anyone wondering about the impact of FOSTA. Unless the
book is a kidnapping manual, this is worrisome.

